# DIY Jackplate FINISHED



## Knight Patrol (Mar 11, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That is pretty slick! Good job and nice workmanship.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

That is really slick! Post some more pictures of just the JP if you have them!


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Very nice...... but be careful. That cutting board material is slick and a solid UP bump from a stump, etc and that motor can come up and off. Only speaking from experience. Mounted a 3hp same way and had to swim for it. Mike


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

For a diy that thing is sweet


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Junkin makes a good point. Mark where the two clams go onto the cutting board then get a Forstner bit (hope i spelt that right) and drill into the board so it locks the clamps in place. Or just thrubolt the engine to the jackplate (helps with theft as well)


----------



## dawsonwl (Aug 3, 2010)

more photos . . .


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

SWEET!!!!! I am thinking of doing one for my CS j12 mount ether my 15 or a 25.


----------



## Dysect (May 22, 2012)

That is perfect, I'm going to build one for my boat to accommodate a 40hp Yamaha this weekend.

Can you tell me how much your Jackplate can rise? I'm going to build mine for about 5" - 6" of vertical rise.


----------



## GSTORY (Nov 22, 2010)

Man I love this, this is great. I'd love to be able to build one. I'm at the beginning stages of a DIYer, and might try and make me one just for shiggles and gits. Nice work


----------



## VBTravisD (Jul 20, 2012)

That thing looks great! How does the "lifting bolt" connect to the outboard side to make it rise? I wonder what is the max hp these DIY jack plates are designed for!?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

looks pro to me.


----------



## salt_fly (Apr 23, 2012)

Very nice! What size is the bolt that you use to raise and lower it and what is the pitch of the threads? Where did you get the cutting boards?
Thanks


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Lookin good, and like junkin and cutrunner said, that cutting board is super slick


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2012)

Nice Jack Plate!

Have a few questions since I have a TSG Jack Plate. 

What is your set-back? Looks like a lot as the "starboard" is on the outside vs. inside like mine.

Where did you get those thick plastic washers? Can't tell from the pictures, but you may want to add one per bolt on the inside of your plate to prevent binding etc........


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Very nice! I'd like to see more pictures too!


----------



## Mfeldman (Jan 30, 2012)

I am the new owner of the Gheenoe and jackplate. It's currently under the knife, but I'll post up some pics of it once I am done.


----------



## rockhopper (Aug 4, 2011)

I am putting one on my 15'4" and really like what you have done with yours. I have the aluminum and the tools so ready to get started. I have a question about how you attached the jack bolt to the plate. Could you post a picture of the inside part of that piece. Really nice work.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I made one along the same basic lines. It is pretty straight forward.

Here is a link to the page in my thread where I assembled the pieces. http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1282368735/255. I believe there is a pic showind the attachment in the middle of the page. I am on my work computer and it's firewall will not open Photobucket images, so I am flying blind. You may have to look through the thread to find the pic I am thinking of.

Nate


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

First Class, Beautiful workmanship, my Vance Jackplate very similar. I also had to modify it to allow me to clear mount motor clamps and raise motor above 3" high. Looks like you should sell them on this site as no one makes a small jack that raises more than 3" verticle and 5"-6" standoff.


----------



## scsdiver (Oct 27, 2014)

you did a awesome job but i would HIGHLY recommend you changing out that cutting board and finding some inexpensive star board!! cutting board material will not hold up to UV. take that from personal experience.


----------

